# my cockatiel broke his leg



## xsheema (Jan 2, 2010)

i bought my Cockatiel three weeks ago, and he was fine. then i took him out of the cage and he flew to the ground after that i saw him limping on one leg and he was using hes wing on that leg to walk, so i took him back to the pet shop so they can help him because in my country there is no vet for animals or birds and this upsets me. anyway he was there for three days and the pet shop owner told me to pick him up and he told me that hes fine. but he didn't put a cast on his leg, and his foot is to the side. he is trying to walk and it breaks my heart to watch him do that. i put him in a hospital tank so he wouldn't hurt himself more. i really need to know what i have to do for him, i don't want him to suffer anymore, how can i make a cast for his leg and what kind of medicine should i give him for the pain. please help me.


----------



## xsheema (Jan 2, 2010)

*hes also wont let me hold him*



xsheema said:


> i bought my Cockatiel three weeks ago, and he was fine. then i took him out of the cage and he flew to the ground after that i saw him limping on one leg and he was using hes wing on that leg to walk, so i took him back to the pet shop so they can help him because in my country there is no vet for animals or birds and this upsets me. anyway he was there for three days and the pet shop owner told me to pick him up and he told me that hes fine. but he didn't put a cast on his leg, and his foot is to the side. he is trying to walk and it breaks my heart to watch him do that. i put him in a hospital tank so he wouldn't hurt himself more. i really need to know what i have to do for him, i don't want him to suffer anymore, how can i make a cast for his leg and what kind of medicine should i give him for the pain. please help me.


also i forgot to add that he wont let me hold him, so how am i suppose to mend his leg. so please tell me how to do that. he sees me holding the other cockatiel i have so i don't know why hes afraid of me.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...if the leg/foot is defintely broken if it is not set it will heal crooked in a week or so. If you have a crraft shop that has Fimo, or any craft clay that you can bake in a home oven for 10 min. you can make a cast. take an impression of the opposite leg. bake it, let it cool and use this impression to line up the break, It will support the bone, then wrap it with a thin flexible bandage. It takes from 10-14 days for the bones to knit back together and the bird can use the leg again.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to pain, the safest med is to use a cheap generic brand of aspirin or a baby aspirin, disolve in 8 oz of water and use that as the drinking water. it helps with the pain and swelling.


----------

